# Authenticated Documents to send to employer



## Bluize56 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone from the US experienced with this?

My wife, the employee, is being asked to supply her documentation to the employer. They say she needs to have her ORIGINAL documents (Marriage Cert., Diplomas, Birth Cert. daughter.) notarized and then authenticated by our Dept. of State. These would be then scanned and sent to the employer. 
It is my understanding that one would have notarized COPIES authenticated by the Dept. of State. The copies being notarized becoming as the originals. Then these are to travel to the UAE, along with the originals which we keep. We present the copies, and show them with our originals at customs.
We don't trust that we would be sending our original documents here and there for these authorizations. Or are we wrong, and one just sends their originals to be stamped etc.? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as the various official web sites are somewhat vague on this distinction.

Thanks, Bluize56 lane:


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

here is what i did in detail...

1. photocopy the originals...(ideally make 2 copies of each document to go through this whole proccess)

2. bring the originals and copies to a lawyer to notarize the copies...

3. send the notarized copies to the foreign affairs of canada or in your case state and have them stamp it...

4. send the notarized and stamped photocopies(1 set) via courrier to the employer...(don't just scan as this will possibly cause issues with the labour department here so to save time and energy just send them the notarized and stamped copy via courrier)

5. bring the originals and another set of copies that are notarized and stamped with you when you come down to UAE personally...

if you do the process this way life will be so much easier and hassle free...TRUST me on this as I went through this process with so much crap its not even funny...but I outlined this so your family would not have to suffer the same way I did...cheers and good luck...


----------



## Bluize56 (Jun 13, 2011)

*A million Thanks!*

Thanks so much for your CLEAR instructions. Most helpful - why can't the bureaucrats get it down like this!
For a laugh - you can probably imagine my wife and I sitting around with this conversation just going in a circle. And at the end looking at one another with no answer!

Thanks again,

Have a great day,

Bluize56 :clap2:


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^Funny you say that because that is what myself and my wife did...and the whole gap between canada and UAE ddnt help either and caused a whole lot of wreck...my wife had to go back to canada and re proccess everything...it was a bloody friggin mess...work paid for most of the damages financially but lost time can never be paid just because ppl can be so senseless here at times...and trust me you will know when you get here...its nuts....


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm moving this fall. Reading your posts is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

